# Beacause my Inner Geek Insists I post this:



## Cryozombie (Mar 16, 2006)

THE SWORD OF STORM SHADOW



> This blinding white sword has a high carbon steel blade and is richly powder coated with the cutting edge exposed. The sword's Tsuba is beautifully pierced, displaying the deadly and fast striking Cobra, to which Storm Shadow pledges his allegiance..
> Your Storm Shadow sword comes complete with a low, Katana styled display stand featuring the Cobra insignia and the name of our powerful Ninja.




​


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 17, 2006)

now i know.....


----------



## Saitama Steve (Mar 17, 2006)

Now that is just sad.


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 17, 2006)

Bwahahahahahahaha .....:rofl: whew .... I feel better now!


----------



## Walter Wong (Mar 17, 2006)

That's an interesting looking wallhanger.  Looks like it'll make a nice novelty piece to display.  Looks like one of those swords for the G.I. Joe cartoon ninjas.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2006)

I can get that blade powdercoated to any texture, color, or color combination (cammo) you want. 
Sean


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 17, 2006)

*throws up*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2006)

Walter Wong said:
			
		

> That's an interesting looking wallhanger. Looks like it'll make a nice novelty piece to display. Looks like one of those swords for the G.I. Joe cartoon ninjas.


 
Sadly....I think it actually IS a replica of a GI Joe sword.......

But it is white and could be hard to see in the snow as well as come in handy for ninja tactics if you are ever in Antarctica combating the vicious emperor penguin


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 17, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Sadly....I think it actually IS a replica of a GI Joe sword.......


 
It is... there has been a big rise in 80's cartoon swords being released.  Ive seen the Thundercats sword, He-Man's Sword, Skeletor's Sword... now the Gi Goe ones...

It makes me giggle... and if it wasnt so damn expensive, Id buy it and hang it over my bar... but its not worth 200 bucks...  

As a kid, Gi Joe was one of my favorite cartoons... Its pretty funny, cuz I watched one recently, and MAN did they SUCK... But hey. Fond childhood memories die hard.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> It is... there has been a big rise in 80's cartoon swords being released. Ive seen the Thundercats sword, He-Man's Sword, Skeletor's Sword... now the Gi Goe ones...
> 
> It makes me giggle... and if it wasnt so damn expensive, Id buy it and hang it over my bar... but its not worth 200 bucks...
> 
> As a kid, Gi Joe was one of my favorite cartoons... Its pretty funny, cuz I watched one recently, and MAN did they SUCK... But hey. Fond childhood memories die hard.


I, for one, can picture a radical right wing ninja stamping out gay penguines. Only the first penguine wouldn't see the sword however.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2006)

Take your spare swords to any plating shop. They will do anything you want for less than $100.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> I, for one, can picture a radical right wing ninja stamping out gay penguines. Only the first penguine wouldn't see the sword however.
> Sean


 
I bet a good ninja could get 3 or 4 of them before they noticed, of course I'm talking emperor penguins, I am not sure how fast gay penguins are or are not. 

GI Joe, would of course get more, but were not talking GI Joe.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 17, 2006)

Do they have Snake Eyes' sword too? 

Ok so I'm a geek!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 17, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Do they have Snake Eyes' sword too?
> 
> Ok so I'm a geek!
> 
> ...


 
Yes


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 17, 2006)

SWEET!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------

